# Lovely yarn shops in Galway



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've often heard people ask about yarn shops to visit when on their travels. I've just come back from Galway and thought you'd like to see the pretty shops on the main pedestrian street.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the mini vacation. MAKES ME WISH I WAS BACK IN IRELAND!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Brings back memories with the brightly colored stores. So beautiful. Now look at those sweaters....gorgeous. Prices don't seem that bad but don't know what it is in $. Would buy so many of those styles shown. Thank you so much for sharing with us. Love these photos and the sweaters. I want to be there with some money in my pockets!!! Do they sell yarn too?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if they sell yarn. I only took photos from outside as my husband, son and his wife, were rushing because it was about to rain.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice are these prices in euros. Not bad.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

The prices would be in euros. At the moment a euro is worth 78pence.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

inishowen said:


> The prices would be in euros. At the moment a euro is worth 78pence.


Well, yarn or not, those sweaters are gorgeous. Anytime you want you can post pictures of gorgeous Ireland, the Emerald Isle.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I come from Galway, NY which is a sister city to Galway, Ireland. The 5th grade class took a trip over there to visit with some school class. Wish I had even thought about them looking for yarn over there.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That sweater at 35.99 E is approximately $27.00 at today's exchange rate. You could not even buy the yarn here to make a sleeve for that money! Who would be a professional knitter at that rate!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

This guy is very reasonable: http://stores.ebay.com/irish-art-and-design/Aran-Tweed-Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=352667619&_sid=106750609&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


jaml said:


> I come from Galway, NY which is a sister city to Galway, Ireland. The 5th grade class took a trip over there to visit with some school class. Wish I had even thought about them looking for yarn over there.


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

I went there years ago, it looks a little more modern now. Thank you for the reminder! After we went to inishman, one of the Aran islands and the only business on the island was a hand knit sweater factory. They made beautiful Irish sweaters and kept everyone on the island employed. There was only one car and it belonged to the owner of the factory.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> That sweater at 35.99 E is approximately $27.00 at today's exchange rate. You could not even buy the yarn here to make a sleeve for that money! Who would be a professional knitter at that rate!


OK, I'll be there. I want one of each. I think that price includes the tax too?? Or is it added after.... Doesn't matter though. What a major find.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

The price would include tax, as we never add it on after.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've often heard people ask about yarn shops to visit when on their travels. I've just come back from Galway and thought you'd like to see the pretty shops on the main pedestrian street.


I love the shops. They are just like the shops that I grew up with. They haven't changed much. I am from N. Ireland. The one thing about buying yarn when you are on vacation make sure you buy enough to finish your project. I am speaking from experience.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I've often heard people ask about yarn shops to visit when on their travels. I've just come back from Galway and thought you'd like to see the pretty shops on the main pedestrian street.
> ...


What part of N.I. are you from? I'm in Lisburn. Glad you liked the photos of the shops. My family thought I was strange wanting to take photos of shops but I knew my KP friends would appreciate them.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

inishowen said:


> MegK31 said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > MegK31 said:
> ...


Sorry, I remember now. I've met so many nice people on this forum, I get mixed up on the names.


----------

